# WhitePlains Reptile Expo April 19



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Whos going and what do you have? Looking to finally pair up some of my lonely frogs


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking to go, but it's only 75% definite.  I have 5 auratus, for now.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going but probably just for supplies and that kind of stuff


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am hoping to be there, unless work gets in the way.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'm going, but primarily for t5 bulbs and a few other supplies, not necessarily all dart related. And possibly looking for a male FG vent if anyone has one.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I was going to get some vents from Brooklyn Dart frogs but he's not able to make the show, so I'm not going.


----------



## bbookhamer (Jun 25, 2008)

I may be going. I have a few odds and ends

0.1 red amazonicus, 0.1 nominat fantasticus, 2.0 three stripe trivs, several juvenile leucs and azureus


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I really want to go because it would be my first White Plains show (and much bigger than what I'm used to from what I've heard!) but I have work so maybe I'll catch the next one.... Have fun guys!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

cliner said:


> I was going to get some vents from Brooklyn Dart frogs but he's not able to make the show, so I'm not going.


I actualy went to his house and pick some up the other day hoping to get a male for my female. I'll just have to wait to see. Anyways they are beautiful looking frogs and were very nice and fat. He has some really cool plants as well


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

ill be at the white plains show for sure.. and if anyone needs any supplys let me know illl be there and have plenty of bulbs suppliments and such. also i have a female grey leged vent id like to trade or sell, i perfer to trade.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> ill be at the white plains show for sure.. and if anyone needs any supplys let me know illl be there and have plenty of bulbs suppliments and such. also i have a female grey leged vent id like to trade or sell, i perfer to trade.


I need a male FG vent. What type of bulbs do you have I need some t5 bulbs for a 48"(23 W) a 30" (18 W) and a 16" I beleive, and those spiral bulbs too.

Also any luck talking to Richard about a male leuc?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Michelle and I will be going but we couldn`t get a table. I`ve got some stuff I can bring.
3 tank raised azureus - $60ea.
1.1 Proven Green Foot Leucs f1 or f2 - $300/pr.
5 subadult leucs - $100ea. some calling.
3 tank raised D. azureus - $60ea.
3 R summersi left from Mark`s shipment - $150ea.
3 Cauchero - $175ea.
2 Red Bastis - $150ea.
3 Cayo de Agua - $150ea.
El Dorado - $100ea 
Yellow terribilis - $100ea.
I`ve got a male green foot leuc calling.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont actually have any of the T bulbs but i do have the spriral bulbs they been going like crazy. im assuming you need the standard 2 that work together for the vivs? the 2.0 and i believe the 5.0? my schedual is getting crazy so i havent been able to check the board as often as i like. so just send me a email to my cell phone. [email protected] and let me know what you need.





ggazonas said:


> I need a male FG vent. What type of bulbs do you have I need some t5 bulbs for a 48"(23 W) a 30" (18 W) and a 16" I beleive, and those spiral bulbs too.
> 
> Also any luck talking to Richard about a male leuc?


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Does any have any red eyed tree frogs. A freind of mine is going to the show to find some.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah there's usually plenty of them there


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone bringing R. variablis tomorrow? 

Thanks



Alex


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

I will be there. I am looking to trade a female Tarapota imi for a male if anyone have one. I have three fat females in need of some male company. 
If you'd like to trade your male for my female, pm me for a meet time.

Marc


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

male calling BL Vent looking to trade for basically anything trying to get out of the vents for a while.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`d like to make it, but I doubt it.
Just got back from vacation today.

John


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yours said:


> Anyone bringing R. variablis tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I'd contact Rich or Mike from BJ - they might be able to bring some if you are interested.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

People gonna be wearing something special again to recognize each other?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

here are some cool animals i saw while at the show.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

awsome pics julio so thats what was in the bag huh, a camra! get anything nice? i came home with a orange harly crested.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I didn't pick up any animals, just some vitamins and some more coco huts.


----------

